# Need pigeon rescue contact in Firenze Italty



## piedsplash (Nov 10, 2009)

Urgent help for two pigeons near Firenze Italy. One legged pigeon with no back feathers needs a sanctuary or a loving home somewhere in Italy. I am willing to take it to whoever would take this bird in Italy. I am leaving to the US on July 27, so please get back to me if you know of a pigeon rehabber or someone willing to adopt unreleaseable pigeons in the area.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I am contacting two European members to see if they can help .. stand by ..

Terry


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

know someone in venice dont know if se can take them i will ask


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

Piedsplash can you transport them to Nice France??????? there i have a person who will certainly take them in, I already emailed her,in case you say yes
kind regards, Myriam


----------



## piedsplash (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you both, Terry and Myriam! Myriam, I forwarded your message to my friend Eleonora (I actually posted this question for her when she didn't have access to her computer.) Fortunately she found a contact in Italy, Paola Verganti, chairperson of the Lega per l'Abolizione della Caccia, who referred her to two wildlife rehabbers in southern Italy. I can't express how wonderful it is to know there are people like you around the world.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so glad that she found someone. 

I will ask Eleonora for the addresses so that if we get another emergency in Italy we have some options to offer.

Cynthia


----------

